# Radio Shack white LED



## JohnR66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Why is the price $5.49? Insane!
Is this a Nichia DS?
I still might get one to see the bightness if it is.

I bought Cree XR-E P4s for less and they were shipped free.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 26, 2008)

The average consumer doesn't know that they can order 5mm LEDs in bulk (or singly, from DX and other similar sites) for about $0.10 a pop. Hence, stores that target the average consumer can charge whatever people are willing to pay.


----------



## jashhash (Sep 27, 2008)

i hate radio shack. Try to avoid it if possible.


----------



## Calina (Sep 29, 2008)

jashhash said:


> i hate radio shack. Try to avoid it if possible.


 
+1 
Most of their prices are highly inflated.


----------



## qwertyydude (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't you guys know? Radio Shack only sells phones


----------



## MWClint (Sep 30, 2008)

the new high brightness leds from rat shack are 2 for 1.99 (#276-017)
which are brighter than the older 1 led for 5$ (#276-320).


----------



## Calina (Sep 30, 2008)

MWClint said:


> the new high brightness leds from rat shack are 2 for 1.99 (#276-017)
> which are brighter than the older 1 led for 5$ (#276-320).


 
Wow! That is only a dollar per led...


----------



## JohnR66 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Bought 'em!*

I stopped by and picked up the two pack just to try them out. They are 30Deg, so not too hot for flashlights but the interesting thing is, the color temp. Both are around 4000K so are a slightly warm white color.

If anyone tries them, post back if your's were like mine.


----------



## SirVette (Oct 16, 2008)

MWClint said:


> the new high brightness leds from rat shack are 2 for 1.99 (#276-017)
> which are brighter than the older 1 led for 5$ .


276-017
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3060980&cp= 

High visibility, 5mm Round T-1 3/4 
Intensity 7000mcd (typical);viewing angle 30° 
FW current 25mA; FW supply 3.3 (typical), 3.6V (maximum)



JohnR66 said:


> *Bought 'em!*
> I stopped by and picked up the two pack just to try them out. They are 30Deg, so not too hot for flashlights but the interesting thing is, the color temp. Both are around 4000K so are a slightly warm white color.


 
Are you going to try it as a direct drive replacement of a bi-pin bulb in a flashlight? 
Any comments on how well it would work in a 2 AA flashlight?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 16, 2008)

go to a dollar store and buy a light with LEDs in it. 7kmcd is kinda weak these days for white LEDs most are 14-25k


----------



## JohnR66 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynx_Arc said:


> go to a dollar store and buy a light with LEDs in it. 7kmcd is kinda weak these days for white LEDs most are 14-25k


 
I think the output seems lower because they moderate wide angle, so they don't show a bright spot like the focused ones do. That is my understanding of mcd ratings. They seem just as bright as the other 5mm I've played with if total output is considered.

As I said in another post, If you want something with a neutral white light, try these. This is how my packet turned out. If anyone else tries them, let me know if yours had the same tint. I really like the color. It is like my Golden Dragon light (in tint, not output!). After comparing these to a 4100K CFL, I'd say they are more 4500K in tint.

For the other poster, They may be a good upgrade if you want a neutral tint and a floody beam.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Oct 17, 2008)

If these are reasonably efficient and neutral white, they may be a worthwhile substitute for LEDs in "nice" keychain lights, such as Fenix E0 type packaging. There if you're spending $20 on a light, IMO $1 is justifiable to improve the color rendition. 

I don't really see myself using too many white 5mm LEDs. These days I usualyl either use 3mm color LEDs pulling ~10mW for indicators on circuits, or quad-chip power LEDs consuming ~10 watts. Nothing in between. 

Re: $5.48 for the first one... not much more you can buy a warm white XR-E


----------



## EngrPaul (Aug 23, 2014)

I have been using these LED's in various lights that I want to produce a moderately broad wide spread of neutral white light for up-close work. 

Mainly, I put them on squeeze lights so that we can read menus in dimly lit restaurants with small print menus (fine dining).

More recently, I picked up a $1.00 book light from Dollar Tree. I didn't want the tightly-focused cool-white LED that was installed in it! Instead I trashed that LED, and put the Radio Shack 276-017 warm-white floody LED in it. This made it much more useful as a reading tool!


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 25, 2014)

Now this is an old thread! In Oct 2009 I connected the RS 276-017 at continuous drive at 30ma to perform my so called fade test as I found nearly every single cheapo Chinese LED would fade in less than one week's time (yes these are still just as crappy today). The RS LED is still connected and belting out the light almost 5 years later. I haven't checked it in a long time but it seems to be fully bright.

Some detective work by another person and I determined the 276-017 LED is made by Everlight. I don't recommend this LED these days because RS keeps raising the price in a market where better quality LED products are introduced at a lower price. The Cree C513A series warm white LEDs are around 4000K, wider angle with about the same intensity, so the overall light output is much greater and the LEDs are around 25 cents a pop. Compare that to RS price of $2.50 for two.

BTW, RS is nearly bankrupt. Share price was at least briefly below $1 and they have been bleeding cash. Sad to see this American icon dieing away. I spent a few dollars there growing up and learning my electronics hobby. Oh yea, the last time I was in there I saw the early 2000s technology 5mm LED (276-320) selling for $6!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 25, 2014)

I saw the local RS going out of business sale. Huge banners. I was busy that day and didn't have time to stop in. Thought about getting some RS LEDs, but I guess these days they're just not worth it unless you need an LED right now, today, this hour.


----------

